# WW2 folding paratrooper bike - $250 Maine



## Ray (May 1, 2013)

http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/3754393800.html


----------



## pelletman (May 1, 2013)

There is also a Columbia Standard on eBay for $29,000.....


----------



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2013)

*Purchase that Bike?*



Ray said:


> http://maine.craigslist.org/bik/3754393800.html




Could you Buy it for me, and I Pay You thru PayPal including Shipping?

Just Asking!:o:o


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 1, 2013)

I'm right down the road. I can get more pics & check it out for you....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 1, 2013)

theyankeedoodler said:


> I'm right down the road. I can get more pics & check it out for you....




I may take a ride up this weekend to see what else Wayne has that he is looking to move. If I can help out anyone interested in his bikes just let me know.
-Brian


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2013)

I am no expert but I dont think that is a paratrooper bike.It looks to me like some commuter bikes I have and the name Road Puppy seems to be a commercial name to be sold to the American market.Like I said though,I'm no expert.


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> Could you Buy it for me, and I Pay You thru PayPal including Shipping?
> 
> Just Asking!:o:o




I'm about 5 hours away, so no can do!  Sorry!


----------



## Ray (May 2, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I may take a ride up this weekend to see what else Wayne has that he is looking to move. If I can help out anyone interested in his bikes just let me know.
> -Brian




I bought a couple of bikes from Wayne a few years ago. He's a trusting and all-around great guy, and his bike prices are extremely reasonable.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 2, 2013)

The Axis would cringe having soldiers roll up on 14" bicycles with ape hangers in battle...
Chris


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2013)

I agree Scrub.Small wheels dont seem correct for a bike used in battle either.I dont think they would call it a "Road Puppy" in English.We need an expert from the Military bikes to jump in and possibly saving a person from buying a common commuter bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2013)

*Its a Great deal...*

Relatively speaking 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Roa...913?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item51a2f89869

I can assist with the sale if need be, I have to go see Wayne again soon anyway.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2013)

It is a good deal for a rare bike .Online info is that it is a commuter bike that is rare and was made in occupied Japan.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2013)

*I am!*



bikewhorder said:


> Relatively speaking
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Roa...913?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item51a2f89869
> 
> I can assist with the sale if need be, I have to go see Wayne again soon anyway.






Hey, I would not mind Paying $300 Shipped to 00910, Puerto Rico thru USPS!

PayPal Only!

Thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 2, 2013)

I don't mean to burst your bubble but its going to cost more than $50 to ship it to PR.  Its going to cost me at least $25 in gas just to make the 100 mile round trip to get the bike.  I like to help out my fellow cabers but packing up a bike is a PITA and I don't think its would be out of line to ask for some compensation for the task. You can try to negotiate a better price on the bike but it seems reasonable to me and when somethings fairly priced I think its just good etiquette to pay the asking price. Just my .02 -Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't mean to burst your bubble but its going to cost more than $50 to ship it to PR.  Its going to cost me at least $25 in gas just to make the 100 mile round trip to get the bike.  I like to help out my fellow cabers but packing up a bike is a PITA and I don't think its would be out of line to ask for some compensation for the task. You can try to negotiate a better price on the bike but it seems reasonable to me and when somethings fairly priced I think its just good etiquette to pay the asking price. Just my .02 -Chris




Amen, Chris!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2013)

*Thanks!*



bikewhorder said:


> I don't mean to burst your bubble but its going to cost more than $50 to ship it to PR.  Its going to cost me at least $25 in gas just to make the 100 mile round trip to get the bike.  I like to help out my fellow cabers but packing up a bike is a PITA and I don't think its would be out of line to ask for some compensation for the task. You can try to negotiate a better price on the bike but it seems reasonable to me and when somethings fairly priced I think its just good etiquette to pay the asking price. Just my .02 -Chris






Hey, I understand; i'm just working on a tight budget and I'm an Impusive Buyer.!!

Thanks a lot for Offering your Services Anyways!

That was Cool of You!:o:o:o:o

Good Luck to Your Buddy!


----------



## buisky (May 2, 2013)

I actually purchased a Puppy last year at the Memory Lane swap. Very well made and heavy bikes. They were made for the military and then after the war they were still built until I believe mid 50's. the chain says puppy on every link. Ron


----------

